# برنامج عمل محاكاة لاي دائرة نيوماتيك او هيدروليك



## gates (23 مارس 2011)

برنامج عمل محاكاة لاي دائرة نيوماتيك او هيدروليك









اقدم لكم   برنامج  Fluid simulation
لعمل  محاكاة  او simulation
لتصميم   دائرة   نيوماتيك  او   هيدروليك  من تصميمك و يساعدك في توضيح عمل الدائرة
كما يحتوي البرنامج علي مكتبة كاملة تحتوي علي اي من انظمة النتيوماتيك و الهيدروليك لكل انواع ال(valves - cylinders..............etc.)

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم






Download File


*البرنامج من انتاج شركة FESTO المتخصصة في هذا المجال و المشهورة*​


----------



## gates (24 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ahhamdy (24 مارس 2011)

لو ممكن الرفع على موقع آخر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## باسم عاروري (24 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي على المجهود لكن الملف لم اتمكن من رفعه يرجي رفعه على موقع اخر وشكرا


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## باسم عاروري (25 مارس 2011)

الرابط مش شغال اخي الكريم


----------



## gates (25 مارس 2011)

*click in here to download*


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahhamdy (26 مارس 2011)

أخي الكريم الرايط اصلا مش شغال ونرجو الرفع على اي موقع (بلاش ميجا اب لوود لآنه محجوب في السعودية)


----------



## باسم عاروري (26 مارس 2011)

بنكون ممنونينك اخي اذا بترفعه كمان مراه على موقع مش محجوب مع خالص الشكر


----------



## gates (26 مارس 2011)

الرابط يعمل click in here


----------



## كرم الحمداني (26 مارس 2011)

هذا اكثر موقع مكروه في التحميل ياريت تحول على غير موقع


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (26 مارس 2011)

شو ابو الشباب .. شو هـ الرابط الصاروخي اللي مابشتغل لتكون مفكر انك اكتشفت الجاذبية .. انت مدين لكل الناس بالاعتذار.............


----------



## gates (27 مارس 2011)

عدرااا للازعاج


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
لك مني اجمل تحية


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*الدعاء من فضلكم *


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ابو ربحي (31 مارس 2011)

رابط الملف على رابيد شير بدل اللف داخل موقع لموقع
http://rapidshare.com/#!download|14...No_Demo__No_Crack_needed__by_CHEOPE.zip|27384


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

ok


----------



## PS_HVAC (1 أبريل 2011)

شكر للاخ صاحب الموضوع 

وشكرا لك يا اخ ابو ربحي يا هندسة


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

ok


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## sami46 (1 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## ossamah2 (18 أبريل 2011)

يسلم الاخ Gates
على هذه المشاركة
__ للعلم الملف غير موجود __


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

click in here


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم​*​


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gates (28 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (17 يونيو 2011)

*العفو*


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## HYDROMEC (21 يونيو 2011)

سيدي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل....يقع تحويلي إلى موقع http://www.thekupload.freei.me/214738500.php ولا يوجد أي رابط للتحميل ...أرجو المساعدة


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

clic in here


----------



## gates (23 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ahmed malik (26 يونيو 2011)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك والمسلمين .


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## مريم هاشم (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (19 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## mohamd reda (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## كرم الحمداني (20 يوليو 2011)

thankxxxxx


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

welcome


----------



## wassim sahyoun (22 يوليو 2011)

Thanks


----------



## wassim sahyoun (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
زملائ الاعزاء اواجه مشكلة في hydraulic system اريد منكم manual catalog او دليل ل 
Fiat-Hitachi 220 lc 3
اعزكم الله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng demo (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (23 يوليو 2011)

gates قال:


> *ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


أنا أعتذر للجميع ولكني مضطر لقول إن الموضوع غاية في الاستفزاز والموضوع لا يستحق سوى الحذف. الأخ بوابة وضع رابط ليس له محل من الإعراب، وبعد كده علق، يا إما ردودكم بارك الله فيكم، ولو حد اشتكى من الرابط يقول click here to download، بجد أنا ضغطي اترفع
بحكم عملي كمشرف في منتدى شقيق مثل هذه المواضيع لا يهدف صاحبها إلا لموضوع واحد وهو التربح عن طريق نشر الروابط، والمواضيع التي توضع بمثل هذه الطريقة مستفزة جداً وتقلل من نظرة الزوار لقيمة المواضيع. فرجاء الاهتمام من الشباب المشرفين.


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

no my brother, the link is good


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## حيدرالهام (7 مايو 2014)

اين التحميل ولماذ ياترى الشكر لايعمل الرابط اخي


----------



## kinggg (17 يونيو 2014)

احذفوووووووووووووووا الموضوع رجاءً


----------

